# How to fill From 80?



## MUZY (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi,
Is it necessary to fill form 80 by hand (Pen/Pencil) OR I ccan type , take a print and then scan the hardcopy??

Please advise.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can type, take a print, sign, scan and send


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

MUZY said:


> Hi,
> Is it necessary to fill form 80 by hand (Pen/Pencil) OR I ccan type , take a print and then scan the hardcopy??
> 
> Please advise.


don't write it in hand unless you have a very good handwriting  as advised by anj, type, print and scan...


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear Muzy, I would recommend to use Foxit Reader (PDF Reader) using this link. Please download and install in your PC. Open Form 80 PDF using this application and start the data entry in the fields. Once you entered, you have an option File -> Save As will save a copy for you on your hard disk and then further it will allow you to Save the contents you have typed.

Secure PDF Reader

I hope this be useful to you, i have done the same when filling all my forms for DIAC.

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## adrian_jeremiah (Feb 3, 2011)

MUZY said:


> Hi,
> Is it necessary to fill form 80 by hand (Pen/Pencil) OR I ccan type , take a print and then scan the hardcopy??
> 
> Please advise.


Hi Muzy,

If you have Windows 7 Operating System, then you get Microsoft XPS Writer by default in the Print option. Type your answers on the Form 80 PDF version and use the MS XPS Writer to save your information and print as well. Hope this helps.

Adrian


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a huge document to fill with tons of details.
Type it out, then print and scan, much clearer. Don't forget to save your entries!
If you scan manually, make sure you use the "scan next page" function to make it into one document. Other alternatives are listed by the posts above.


----------

